# Please move the deer crossing signs !



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI8UPHMzZm8&feature=share 
Help the deer!


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 23, 2012)

another crazy lady from good ol USA     

Nice find Cochin


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 24, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> another crazy lady from good ol USA
> 
> Nice find Cochin




B-b-but the deer follow the signs! The government controls them with the signs ! 

Hey, Canada isn't much better, Justin bieber is from there, and I have nothing good to say about him ! lol


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 24, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Who

 (poster on daughters wall girr)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 24, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
See, proof, only a crazy daughter would have a poster of him, which proves shes from crazy blood lines, which proves your crazy (see 'The fox met his raker' thread)
Oh yeah. 
I went there.


----------

